# Drywall to Floor?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It needs to be 1/2" up of the subfloor.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

yup so it doesn`t absorb water off the floor. if its hardwood i keep it up 3/4 so the flooring can be cut closer to the wall and still have expansion space


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Call your "handyman" back to do the job right.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

No need to remove it if you have an ossilating saw. Just lay a piece of 1/2 anything, plywood OSB to use as a guide and cut it out.


----------



## cantonstf (Nov 26, 2012)

Floor is going to be tiled. 
So we have to:
1) remove drywall
2) figure out height above tile so that it's 1/2 above tile?
Is this correct?

We actually used 2 sheets of drywall here for soundproofing.

Can we leave drywall and trim it on the bottom or will that get messy? 
Debbie


----------



## cantonstf (Nov 26, 2012)

Oh, I see Joecaptain just answered one of my questions about cutting it at the bottom instead of removing it.


----------



## cantonstf (Nov 26, 2012)

ALright folks..I'm a total newbie... but it's sinking in.

SO it would be the drywall can be cut 1/2" above SUBFLOOR. (not finished tile)?

Correct?


----------



## sublime2 (Mar 21, 2012)

Correct.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Correct. If I was looking for sound proofing I would have insulated the wall and used one layer of 5/8 sheetrock. Oh well what you have will work ok.
Not leaving that gap at the bottom is sheetrocking 101. May want to keep a close eye on that handyman.


----------



## cantonstf (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks!!!


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I hope he will add more fasteners in the field; http://bestdrywall.com/files/ReduceCallbacks.pdf

1/4" minumum above subfloor, per code;note chapter 4, esp.;http://www.lafargenorthamerica.com/GA-216-07%20English.pdf

Gary


----------



## cantonstf (Nov 26, 2012)

I was thinking back on what our handyman said... he said he usually does the floor first then everything sits on that. That would account for the 1/2" gap off the subfloor for the drywall. 
I read that you should do the floors last, so that's what I told him, but he kept his same method of putting everything to the floor. 

The learning curve is painful. 
And thanks, joecaptain, for the soundproofing tip... next time.

I'll tell him to put more fasteners in the field too.
Debbie


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

if you dont have a oscilating tool use a recip saw and a 1/2" spacer block to act as a gauge for where to run the blade along


----------



## cantonstf (Nov 26, 2012)

My cutting skills aren't so good and in one area I ended up with a 1" cut above the subfloor. I hope that's okay???


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You will be just fine-----


----------



## cantonstf (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks to all. I've moved on to the next step.


----------

